# Is there a way to teach to get along with a cat



## akgriffin (Feb 5, 2008)

We have a 1 month old kitten that has the balls of a lion and comes running up puffed up at me and my new GSD named cinnimon. Sin tries to eat her and then just whines and watches the kitten intencly. Around other dogs and animals she pulls, whines at them. She is a rescue dog and her vet info says she's 21 months olds. Can peace ever come or should i get rid of my kitten.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i just had a mental image of the kitten jumping out of no where at u and the dog







. crazy cats. im not much of a cat person but i mealt at the site of a kitten


----------



## thaliasmom (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Is there a way to teach to get along with a ca*

Do a search here - this is a pretty common problem, as you might imagine with all these high prey drive dogs! What was recommended to me (here) was that every time Puppy got overly interested in the cat, to have her sit/down, whatever. Eventually, I was told, this would become a default behavior.

We ended up doing a combination of things. a) Crating the dog if we felt the cat wasn't safe b) having Puppy sit whenever she looked at the cat like a meal c) reprimanding her - the *only* time our dog heard "NO!" in her first 8-9 months was if she was looking at the cat like a toy.









Puppy and cat are usually fine now. Cat is apparently part of the pack. Cat gets occasional friendly licks, instead of "are you tasty licks." This, of course, is great for us.


----------



## akgriffin (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Is there a way to teach to get along with a ca*

ok, had a major accident last night, the dog blew the front and rear, she threw up, i seen evidence of slobbering, and she pooped all in her crate. she also got a new leash into the crate some how and chewed it in half. I fed her about 7:30pm last night after we ate, then took her out about hour later. she drank alot of water, but stopped her before i think she took to much. needless to say ive been up since 5am cleaning, and still got a big brown spot where she yakked up just dog food. mercy the house stinks. is it possible that she worked herself up cause of the kitten running around the house after we go to bed, cause her to stress herself out and have a accident? She aint tryin to eat it, but when sin is in the crate, and the cat is seen, she starts biting the crate and pawing to get out? would covering her crate at night help?


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Is there a way to teach to get along with a ca*

covering the crate would probably help her calm down, but i think that she would still know the cat was out there. but the crate covering is a good idea


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Is there a way to teach to get along with a ca*

Could this be a seizure of some sort? I'm not sure because there is vomiting involved, but lots of poop, lots of drool...?


----------



## thaliasmom (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Is there a way to teach to get along with a ca*

I've seen dogs get worked up enough to make themselves ill - but generally there is quite a ruckus!! Did you not hear anything/were you not home?

If you suspect that this reaction is due to the cat, I'd really suggest separating them when you are not around to supervise. Its one thing if a dog just needs to get over it, then I think crating the dog and leaving the cat loose can help the situation.

But cats are also very good at teasing - even small cats. If the dog is getting that upset, I'd put the cat in another room altogether and lock it in so it can't torture the dog when you're not there. jmo.


----------



## akgriffin (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Is there a way to teach to get along with a ca*

Sin is crated and it happened in the night. i woke up at 5am to go to work and as i left the bedroom caught the fragrent aroma of mega pooo. if i cant give her my attention thats needed, i put her in her crate. she also sleeps there at night.


----------



## thaliasmom (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Is there a way to teach to get along with a ca*

If you were home and didn't hear anything, I would suspect another issue.

Excessive drooling can definitely be caused by anxiety. But maybe her stomach was upset and that caused the anxiety because she didn't want to be sick in her crate. My dog would be upset in that situation!

I think you may have two issues going on, not just one. Poor puppy. That said, as I mentioned before, there are multiple "cats and dogs" threads going on right now, so they may have good information for you. Good luck!


----------

